
Pundi X Debuts New Decentralized Mobile OS and Device - sanefive
https://beincrypto.com/pundi-x-debuts-decentralized-mobile-os-device/
======
physicsyogi
This phone sounds interesting. It also reminds me of the Pied Piper platform
from the Silicon Valley show.

